# 12v vacuum cleaner - recommendations



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

My wife wants to get a 12v vacuum cleaner for the motorhome.

Its Valentines next week so thought I would buy her one. I know, I am a romantic!

But which one?

For about £30 there is a Vax cleaner in Sainsburys but online there are poor reviews.

For £40 there is a Black and Decker dust buster here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-AND...AR-VACUUM-PIVOT-NOSE-DUSTBUSTER-/390748260694

But for less than £10 there are these ones on ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-Wet-D...van-Vans-Boat-Inflater-for-Toys-/350590406606

cheap and you get what you pay for but they report 60w motors and the smaller hand held ones have 11w motors.

Any recommendations???


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I can recommend the B&D Dustbuster in your link. Bought it 4 years ago from Halfords as it was recommended in a Motoring magazine trial of 12v cleaners. Works very well.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Another recommendation for the Black & Decker.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you *really* love her :love8: then splash out and get a cordless Dyson, expensive but worth it.

Pete


----------



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Dyson is brilliant but very expensive. I am sure that she is worth it.

Alan


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

+1 for the Dyson


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Can't afford a new Dysan but its made me look for used ones on ebay so am watching a few on there.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

This is your lucky day. I've written a book about 12v cleaners and can give you some good advice. Sadly, it was a cheque book and I can tell you that in my opinion they are all rubbish

Put your hand in your pocket man and buy her a Dyson handheld. Charge it on the inverter as you travel and you'll always have it on hand to ensure your van and all it's surfaces are sparkly clean. 

I'd still throw it at you if you bought me one for Valentine's Day though.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Trust you will be tying a nice red bow on it and getting some flowers too, was thinking I might not be too happy about getting this gift. 
Then I remembered my utter joy at receiving a power drill and juigsaw set one Christmas. Was a very long time ago and my friends are still bewildered at my reaction.
Cant recommend any, we did get one as a gift when we got the van, but it has a 'duck bill' end and didn't reach a lot of the areas we wanted to get too. Have removed carpets and use a long handled dustpan and brush, use domestic vac when we are at home.

Sue


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Stevegos, are you looking to use this on or off EHU?


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Another for the dyson, works really well, I usually end up using it as the SWMBO has an aversion to cleaners when on holiday, apparently I should have known this :roll:


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Splash out on a brush and dustpan - you know she's worth it :roll: Good excercise too.

DavidL


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought one of these useless things from Halfords a couple of years ago, it was fine for picking up crumbs but useless for anything else. It now sits atop all the other daft/useless things I have bought for the MH.

We now use a brush and dustpan and give the van a good clean out every now and again. However, thinking about the Dyson cordless but definitely not for a valentines present, the cord would be used for something it was never intended for.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are several reasons to have a vacuum and balanced by reasons not to have one, which after many years using a quite good 12v unit, we have gone back to the Suedew method of brush and pan.
There never seemed to be a convenient place to store our 12v vacuum or the re-chargable unit while the little brush tucks in beside the door.
We remove all of the van carpets when touring and use a few whipped samples from Motorhome shows and a door mat inside and out.
The reason I always wanted a vacuum was to make sure that sand never got into the bed, We now use a new but old fashioned hand machine with a spinning brush to go over the furniture and bed, which removes everything from crumbs (I am a messy eater) and sand.

Alan


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

it would be mainly on 12v not ehu.

The valentines thing was a bit of a joke! It was just that when I looked at one on a web site yesterday it was out of stock with estimated delivery for the 14th.

We have a dust pan and brush and that works just fine for me. Everytime she sees one it get picked up and suggested we need one for the van. Personally I wouldn't bother.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Steve, as you are mainly using this on 12v then I would look closely at the particular B&D model in your link. I do agree that most 12v car vacuums are rubbish as a previous poster has indicated, as I had an old B&D one which mine replaced. However, this model is much better. 

The suction will never be in the league of the Dyson but you dont have to recharge off an inverter and it will run for longer. I would check the Dysons duration between recharges, perhaps others can advise?

Last year I had to make some very long duration cleaning sessions after dusty winds in Portugal and Morocco covered every surface and cupboard interior in the van. The flexible brush was great for fabric surfaces and dashboard etc. Dustpan and brush would have been useless in this situation and a Dyson would have needed recharging more than once. 

Space isn't a problem as it stores in its bag which sits in the bottom of my wardrobe.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

rosalan said:


> We now use an old fashioned hand machine with a spinning brush to go over the furniture and bed, which removes everything from crumbs (I am a messy eater) and sand.
> 
> Alan


 8O Wot? You have one of those old Ewbanks for the bed?

I have something similar at home to pick up the odd crumb that I might drop occasionally. Also handy for following behind the mutt. Actually, I'm having a brainwave right now and imagining a doggy harness attached to a carpet sweeper. Gadzooks, I could be onto something (or on something :lol must get down to the patent office tomoz.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Really???? Honestly???? You are going to buy your wife a vacuum cleaner as a valentine present? I wouldn't  

If phill gave me a vacuum cleaner as a present for ANY occasion he would end up wearing it, probably internally :twisted:


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Master Lover Vacuum?*

And maybe some flowers and chocolates I hope

FORGET the 12v cleaner they are all next to useless, put the money as a deposit on a Dyson!

Apologies to the Black & Decker supporters


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the Dyson 

And I Hoover the bed each day with the smaller rotary head , the floors with the bigger one, dust with the brush and pick crumbs with the crevice tool

Just how sad am I  

The hound from hell doesn't really moult , only his undercoat if neglected and then it's like a wild west move with tumble weed :lol: 

But some hairs do get on the floor and can be transferred to the bed on feet, 

I've tried loads of hoovers but in the end you pay your money and take your choice

Steve I'd be happy with the Dyson for valentines day  

But I'm coming up to 50 yrs married so my priorities may be skewed  :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

No no no, you can't be happy with a housework device as a present! Ever! Jewellery as a present, a dyson just because it's needed :roll: :wink:


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Have had a Dust buster and didn't realise how poor it was until we got a Dyson handheld. Brilliant!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kay

I'm not the only one to wield the Dyson

He is very good with it too :lol: :lol: 

The truth is I no longer need anything, if I want it I have it, but I rarely want anything

Must be an age thing

And he will do for me, he would get me anything I wanted

Maybe because I don't really want anything that anyone can give me

Just him and the family to be well

And for life to go on in the old familiar way

With trips in the MH to enjoy

And then come home again

Aldra


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Dustpan and brush + Chanel perfume + lingerie + champagne.

The dustpan and brush must have a large label stating "Men only".


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Another vote for Dyson.
We just bought the new DC59 and although it cost an arm and a leg it is a super bit of kit. The Memsahib loves it and tends to use it indoors more than the 'big' Dyson which is now just used for major floor cleaning downstairs. The hand held is used upstairs and for smaller odds and sods around the house plus it is ideal for mucking out the truck and car.

Giving one as a Valentines gift may have health consequences though, unless it has been specially requested.
Definite H & S warning territory.  

Landyman.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

we bought a 12v vacuum some years ago when we first retired and started motor homing. I think it was a BD however it didn't do the job and since then we've had a small domestic 240v vacuum cleaner in the van plus a dustpan and brush.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Kay
> 
> I'm not the only one to wield the Dyson
> 
> ...


Albert can bring the Dyson over here then Sandra........ :idea:

Ray.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Have two handheld dysons and while they work well the battery run is very 
short 

Also the newest dyson is just out or warranty and stops intermittently and diagnosed by dyson as needing a new motor so not impressed


Looking to replace them with a gtech handheld. After having the gtech upright vacuum cleaner which is a delight to use


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Trek 

Have you complained

I would be surprised if Dyson didn't replace the motor on a machine as young as that

Complain and tell them it's not fit for purpose

Mine stopped intermittently but we found it was semi blocked higher up the tube 

Aldra


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Aldra

yes I tried Dyson customer services - they didn't want to know 

all they would offer was for me to purchase a new body complete with motor


After having several of Dyson models I looked elsewhere & discovered GTECH so bought one of their lightweight uprights (AIRRAM) as a result two family members also bought them after trying ours & soon I will buy the GTECH handheld.

this is Dyson's loss wont be buying any more from them


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Have a look at THIS From Argos at £3.99 it may be worth a look.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Vacuum cleaner*

Ever the cheapskate can't believe that offer from Argos...............

however rechargable 12 v never give much power for very long.

For use when on EHU we've got this one

http://www.theoriginalfactoryshop.co.uk/beldray-2-in-1-stick-vacuum-cleaner.aspx]Original Factory Shop[/url]


----------

